# For Vietnam Vets, friends, and family



## CharlieS (Feb 5, 2010)

http://www.virtualwall.org/index.html


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 5, 2010)

Re: For Vietnam Vets, friends, and family

Thanks Charlie for this site. I have seem the moving wall. And I am planning on going up there this April or May to see the real thing.  I am a Vietnam veteran, K9 handler and I look forward to this trip.


----------



## brodavid (Feb 7, 2010)

Re: For Vietnam Vets, friends, and family

Thanks Charlie, my brother's name is on Panel 10E line 75,
God Bless all of our Vets


----------



## utmtman (Feb 7, 2010)

Re: For Vietnam Vets, friends, and family

Charlie, thanks for sharing.  I have been to the real wall and was worth the visit and then some.  I also paid a visit to the only memorial to the women who fought in wars and I think all should be sure to see that as well.  I was there when they opened the new WWII memorial and it was wonderful to attend that with all the other veterans from all the wars.  A time I will never forget.  I have never seen the mobile wall but should it ever pass where I can see it I will not hesitate.   
Also for you veterans I dont know how many of you may know that Branson, Missouri has become a town dedicated to our veterans in most all the businesses as well as they have a Viet Nam veterans week and they celebrate memorial day very heavily.  And the veterans museum there has a wall listing all the dead and missing of WWII.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Re: For Vietnam Vets, friends, and family

Thanks Lee, Branson is on my places to see. I hope real soon, but since schools is getting out real soon and Maria had volunteered to keep the grand kids  that put a dent on some of my travel. We are planning on going to Texas for the big fair there, so maybe we can do the two on that trip.
 :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## utmtman (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: For Vietnam Vets, friends, and family

There is an rv park just outside the edge of the main part of town called ABC or Americas Best Camping RV Park.  I recommend it since its easy to get into town from there and your far enough away to not here all the sounds of town.  And if your a vet than any where you got shopping let them know or ask them if they have a veteran discount.  I could not believe the prices on got on things as a vet.  And even some shows go half price or percentage off for vets.  Good luck and have fun Hollis  
PS we are planning a trip to Iowa for the State Fair in Aug and the couple we are meeting are retiring from jobs in Branson and becoming full time rv'ers.  They took us touring Branson on three different occasions we got to visit there.  For anyone that want to try for interesting work, as an employee in Branson you can get into shows free or half price and bring a friend or spouse as well.   And there are a dozen plus theatres there.


----------



## CharlieS (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: For Vietnam Vets, friends, and family

Lee

Thanks for the info here. I have an old military buddy that lives in Springfield - not far from Branson. I can visit him and take in some shows at the same time..

Charlie


----------

